# Working Remotely from San Miguel de Allende - logistics of phone service, internet stability, etc.



## titus13 (Oct 19, 2021)

I'm not new to Latin America by any means, but it has been a good 12 years since I was last in San Miguel de Allende, and I'm sure that the services have improved in that time. 

I've done some basic research, and it appears that Telemex may offer up to 1 Gig internet in the area. And I believe I would be able to get a voice over IP line through them as well. Or just get an internet phone so it shows I'm calling from the States.

My wife and I both work remote in tech sales and we have to make many phone calls daily, with Zoom calls and presentations over the internet. 

I would be interested to hear from others who have been working remotely from Mexico and how your service has been and if there have been any challenges. 

Cheers

Titus


----------



## oasisinsanmiguel (Oct 20, 2021)

Over the last decade San Miguel has much improved their services in relationship to wifi and cell service. Certainly in town there are little to no problems and in the countryside there are satellite services that are reliable.

Best,
Susan
www.oasisinsanmiguel.com


----------

